

SimCity Available for the Mac on June 11th - uptown
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/9432981.page

======
uptown
One strange item from their Q&A:

Q: Will the Mac version support Retina display? A: We have not yet determined
if we have Retina display support.

You're two month from launch and you don't know the answer to this question?

------
kennu
Q: Will it have the same issues for offline-playing as the PC version or can
you just play it when you want to?

